# Tenrec heating overnight



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

Hello guys,

I was just reading up on some tenrec/hedgehog forums, and someone posted about overnight heating.

My tenrec has a heat bulb during the day, but at night time there is nothing. I noticed this morning that he was so cold, and now i am very worried that he is getting too cold. I have a heat bulb that i can swap over to tonight - what do you think?

I dont want him to get too cold, his viv is beside the kitchen door which can be quite a chilly area at the best of times.

Any advice appreciated.

Laura


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why not use a heat mat and stat??


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

We have tried heat mats previously and the heat simply wont penetrate through the viv. Just worried about tonight, this morning he seemed so deep in sleep and cold it was weird


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> We have tried heat mats previously and the heat simply wont penetrate through the viv. Just worried about tonight, this morning he seemed so deep in sleep and cold it was weird


put the mat into the viv and cover it over 

i have never know the heat not to penetrate through a viv though 

if you cant put the mat in the viv put it on the back as the back of the viv is thiner than the underneath or the sides


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

I will get one tomorrow, do you think in the mean time that the heat bulb will be ok for tonight? I just dont want to leave him with nothing


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> I will get one tomorrow, do you think in the mean time that the heat bulb will be ok for tonight? I just dont want to leave him with nothing


yes is the heat buld a dark one ? you know like a night bulb ?


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

yeah its a night light one, used to use one for my beardie when he was younger


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> yeah its a night light one, used to use one for my beardie when he was younger


 
yeah that should be fine for now hun


----------



## AeonFLux (Apr 6, 2009)

Could you get a heat bulb that doesn't emit any light? 
I think you can get ceramic heat bulbs that don't emit any light so won't cause confusion of the light cycle.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i doubt she can at this time of night lol 


but yes thats also a good idea : victory:

one of the heat emitters :2thumb:


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

Thank god for that! I was thinking i might have to get a lil piece of the bed for him!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> Thank god for that! I was thinking i might have to get a lil piece of the bed for him!


 
hee hee how cute would that look though :flrt::lol2:


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

I think it might hurt to be honest, but i would sacrifice a good nights sleep for him, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> I think it might hurt to be honest, but i would sacrifice a good nights sleep for him, what a cutie!!!!


 
lol yeah true but i also agree on how cute too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I also put tiles on top of heat mats inside vivs therefore they are constantly covered, keeps the heat really well and very easy to clean...you could try this!

x


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

Ah that is a good idea! He seemed more alert and definately warmer this morning, so i am glad he is ok. I did get up 3 times during the night to double check.

Heading off out today to try and grab some bits for him


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

You can usually go to places like tile warehoused and get a tile bigger than the heatmat and if you are only taking one they usually give you it for cheap!


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

I wont be able to get a heat mat till tomorrow, as my local rep shop isnt open till then. I got him a snuggle safe heated mat thing, put him on it earlier and he came to life! He was running around and all alert and stuff, and seemed full of beans!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> I wont be able to get a heat mat till tomorrow, as my local rep shop isnt open till then. I got him a snuggle safe heated mat thing, put him on it earlier and he came to life! He was running around and all alert and stuff, and seemed full of beans!


 
the snuggle safe will probs be better than the normal heat mat wouldnt it ?

im sure shell195 uses them for her APH :2thumb:


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

ITs a fantastic thing, might get a couple in reserve for the other reps incase i need them. Have to keep reminding myself when i see him with his eyes closed that he is nocturnal and he is not ill, just sleeping!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> ITs a fantastic thing, might get a couple in reserve for the other reps incase i need them. Have to keep reminding myself when i see him with his eyes closed that he is nocturnal and he is not ill, just sleeping!


 
LOL yeah thats the thing with nocturnal animals hee hee 

i would stick with the snuggle mat for him rather than getting a normal one :2thumb:


----------



## LJayDow (May 20, 2009)

Yeah i am chuffed with it - think i will stick with that, been looking on Pygmy Hogs UK forum and it seems to be the product of choice. I brought him a wooden house/hut from pets at home today, made from lots of twigs and he is climbing al over it, in his element. 

This is unchartered teritory for me, and i am always a hypochondriac when it comes to an animal ive no experience with!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When needed I use a Petnap electric cat heat pad but at the minute I dont need one as I have an oil filled radiator that comes on when the heating goes off. I use a snugglesafe pad when I transport them or my sphynx in the cold weather









*Flexiguard Petnap *
*Now 3 Sizes availabl*e, all with 1.4m anti chew cable
Alluminium Alloy Plate Click here for more information on the Petnap heat pads
Flexiguard 33: 33cm x 22cm 
Flexiguard 44: 44cm x 33cm
Flexiguard 55: 55cm x 44cm

(for Scandinavian customers, please note we have a stockist: Novodog )<B>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LJayDow said:


> Yeah i am chuffed with it - think i will stick with that, been looking on Pygmy Hogs UK forum and it seems to be the product of choice. I brought him a wooden house/hut from pets at home today, made from lots of twigs and he is climbing al over it, in his element.
> 
> This is unchartered teritory for me, and i am always a hypochondriac when it comes to an animal ive no experience with!


 
everyone has to learn somewhere 

sounds like he is loving his new lil house :2thumb:


----------

